# New to FF - hope to start IVF soon



## AEK76 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello,

I am Mandy, I am 37 and live in the south west, my partner (35) and I have been together 3.5 yrs and are in the midst of starting IVF using donor sperm. Due to a health problem I was on a lot of strong medications which I had to start coming off 6 - 8 months prior to starting treatment, so this whole process started in Sept 2012. We've had all the blood tests required and I apparently have a healthy AMH, unfortunately there have been a few hiccups along the way and I've had to undergo a fair few investigations, but now everything seems clear and we've another appointment with the fertility centre at the end of the month and fingers crossed we'll get a date to start. Filled with anticipation and trepidation at the moment, but I'm  feeling positive about 2014, would be good to hear from others in a similar situation to us. 

Mandy


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi,

My wife and I are due to have our first cycle of IUI this month.  I've a low AMH for my age however consultant said to try with IUI anyway.  Exciting times but nerve wracking as well.

Good luck.


----------



## AEK76 (Dec 23, 2012)

You're right, exciting and nerve wracking,
I think this is going to the be longest month ever! Good luck to you both x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, just wanted to wish you lots of luck!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi and best of luck to you both. Xx


----------



## Yolo (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi both of you.  My girlfriend and I are also hoping to get going with treatment during 2014.  I'm 28 and she is 31 and we have been together for nine years now.  We both have AMH levels in the optimal range but for various personal and medical reasons we are looking at IVF rather than IUI.  The plan is to use my eggs and donor sperm to form the embryos and then for one of the embryos to be transferred to my girlfriend.  I'm currently going through the screening process to become an egg donor too.  It's all quite daunting!

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## astrila (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi,

I live in the south west too  which clinic are you hoping to have treatment at? I had IVF at Bristol in 2012 and now have identical twin boys


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi good luck we are just starting out and it's very exciting but also nerve racking! We've just had our consultation, counselling and treatment plan. We are doing ivf with donor sperm. 

Started on pill today and our first cycle starts mid march. Just shopping for sperm which is strange but exciting! 

We are doing ivf cos I have various health problems and blocked tube so keeping everything crossed. Honestly you will feel better after your appointment I was getting so impatient but now we have our treatment plan I'm just excited! 

Good luck 😃


----------



## AEK76 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

We're starting treatment at southmead, they've been lovely and we've felt very relaxed with them. Due to my PCOS my periods are virtually non existent so I've just started norethisterone and will hopefully start the treatment in the next couple of weeks. It's getting very real now. 

Good luck to you all 

Mandy x


----------

